# Keeping an Akita Outside



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

All my life ive wanted a dog but my parents say i cant keep one in the house. They've never said i couldnt keep one outside. If i built the neccessary large shed sort of thing could i keep an akita outside seen as they like colder weather? This would be my first dog if i could get one and im just wondering what you guys think on the idea. Any help is much appreciated.

Cheers

James


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

You could live outside with it.


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

why dont you wait until you are old enough to have your own home, and have the dog inside with you.

( i also would not recommend an Akita as a first dog )


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

dunno if an aikta would be ideal for a first time dog,
large powerful,stubborn and most get neutured at 12 months old.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I think you should find out if your parents would be happy with a dog taking over their garden before even considering anything at all. Sounds to me like you're just trying to find a way around what your parents have said and they might not want a dog (or a shed) in their garden either. Just because they said in the house doesn't mean the garden is yours for the taking.

Personally I would never keep a dog (or any animal) outside purely because of the number of pet thefts there have been recently.


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

SilverSteno said:


> I think you should find out if your parents would be happy with a dog taking over their garden before even considering anything at all. Sounds to me like you're just trying to find a way around what your parents have said and they might not want a dog (or a shed) in their garden either. Just because they said in the house doesn't mean the garden is yours for the taking.
> 
> Personally I would never keep a dog (or any animal) outside purely because of the number of pet thefts there have been recently.


Alrite definately something i'll think about. Are there any beginner dogs that can be kept outside? I only say outside as i think they are bothered about the fur and getting the house dirty and one of mums cousins lives in the countryside and kept his cocker spaniel outside all its life. Taken for walks and runs everyday though. : victory:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Jb1432 said:


> All my life ive wanted a dog but my parents say i cant keep one in the house. They've never said i couldnt keep one outside. If i built the neccessary large shed sort of thing could i keep an akita outside seen as they like colder weather? This would be my first dog if i could get one and im just wondering what you guys think on the idea. Any help is much appreciated.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> James


As long as you have a suitably sized kennel and pen (kennel should be minimum 8x6x4 and pen a minimum 8x6x6, constant access to the pen is recommended), air conditioning in the kennel and you give the dog plenty of walking time and time out playing, the dog will be fine. There is a few things to think about when building the kennel, but I wont go into that now. But as others have said, Akita's are not great first dogs but it is possible to successfully keep a happy, healthy, well trained Akita as a first dog. : victory:


----------



## Charlibob (Jun 21, 2008)

How old are you? What if you decide to go to University or something like that, you can't take the dog with you, or you choose to move out and can't find somewhere you can afford that allows dogs, I've found a lot of places will rent to you if you have caged pets but not cats and dogs. The dog would then be left with your parents who obviously don't want a dog, just wait until you have your own place, then you can have as many dogs as you want.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Jb1432 said:


> Alrite definately something i'll think about. Are there any beginner dogs that can be kept outside?


100's. What exactly do you want for a dog? how much grooming time can you offer? size/weight limits? how much walking will the dog get daily? over what distance/terrain? swimming etc? : victory:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Charlibob said:


> How old are you? What if you decide to go to University or something like that, you can't take the dog with you, or you choose to move out and can't find somewhere you can afford that allows dogs, I've found a lot of places will rent to you if you have caged pets but not cats and dogs. The dog would then be left with your parents who obviously don't want a dog, just wait until you have your own place, then you can have as many dogs as you want.


18, im not going to university. Ive been working since i left school and found time to fit pets in even doing 60 hours per week. It is a big commitment and if im allowed one it wont be an overnight decision. Not for at least 4 or 5 months yet.


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> 100's. What exactly do you want for a dog? how much grooming time can you offer? size/weight limits? how much walking will the dog get daily? over what distance/terrain? swimming etc? : victory:


A nice looking fairly built dog, that likes to excersise but not excessively like going on big runs everyday. Size and weight limits arent really a problem. Im 6'2 and and rather strong. It would be walking in the countryside literally just down the road from me, miles of walking in the woods and around and in the lakes.: victory:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Jb1432 said:


> A nice looking fairly built dog, that likes to excersise but not excessively like going on big runs everyday. Size and weight limits arent really a problem. Im 6'2 and and rather strong. It would be walking in the countryside literally just down the road from me, miles of walking in the woods and around and in the lakes.: victory:


What about something like an English Pointer or German Shorthaired Pointer?
Well built, suitable outside, only need 3-5 miles walking/running daily, eager to please, fairly easy to train, if you make a mistake you will know about it :lol2:, fair first dog, shed very little, only need a small amount of grooming every week or so...


----------



## Charlibob (Jun 21, 2008)

Jb1432 said:


> 18, im not going to university. Ive been working since i left school and found time to fit pets in even doing 60 hours per week. It is a big commitment and if im allowed one it wont be an overnight decision. Not for at least 4 or 5 months yet.


I'd honestly say wait until you have your own place, at some point your going to want to move out of your parents place, its harder to buy a house than you might think and you could end up renting. I'm someone whose 40 lecturing you on life btw, I'm 19 my self and live in an apartment with my boyfriend. We really want a dog but have got to put it off until we are able to either buy a house or have a very understanding landlord with a long term let. Also working over 60 hours a week you really wont have enough time to spend with a dog. As most people on here will tell you the dog shouldn't be left alone all day long without company.


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> What about something like an English Pointer or German Shorthaired Pointer?
> Well built, suitable outside, only need 3-5 miles walking/running daily, eager to please, fairly easy to train, if you make a mistake you will know about it :lol2:, fair first dog, shed very little, only need a small amount of grooming every week or so...


This sounds perfect. Do they tend to have many health problems? Like i said before it would be kept in a very large kennel outside. 8-10x6x5. Do they fair well even in really cold conditions outside when we get -6 and temperatures like that? It would have blankets and a smaller kennel inside it can sleep in. : victory:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Why on earth would anyone want a dog just to keep it outside :censor:

In my mind its a bit like keeping children locked up in a shed.

I know there are people who keep dogs in kennels, but thats not the same as joe blogs buying a dog and keeping it in a back garden because its not wanted in the house. If people wont allow a dog in the house there is no way they should have a dog. All I can say is that you would be a very selfish person to get a dog just for it to live in your yard.

I seriously give up with some people and there ideas about keeping pets.


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

I was lucky enough to have dogs when i lived with my parents. When i moved out i took my collie with me and it was the hardest thing i've ever done. My social life pretty much stopped ....drinks after work? NO CHANCE as had to get home for the dog ...... staying over at friends? NO CHANCE .. had to be there for the dog ... i could go on!

I would love a dog now but we dont have the space (or garden) and the time either. We both work all day and its not acceptable to have a dog on its own for up to 8 hours a day etc

I didnt realise how heavily i relied on my parents to help me out with the dog when i lived at home. I honestly thought i did it all but moving out was a big wake up call.

Ant.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Jb1432 said:


> This sounds perfect. Do they tend to have many health problems? Like i said before it would be kept in a very large kennel outside. 8-10x6x5. Do they fair well even in really cold conditions outside when we get -6 and temperatures like that? It would have blankets and a smaller kennel inside it can sleep in. : victory:


Since they are a working breed they tend to be quite hardy but the major concerns are epilepsy, lymphedema and hermaphroditism, but even they tend to be few and far between. 
They do OK in cold conditions but do need to be kept away from the wind/ice and its best to at least put in a ceramic heater in the kennel just incase. : victory:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

marthaMoo said:


> Why on earth would anyone want a dog just to keep it outside :censor:
> 
> In my mind its a bit like keeping children locked up in a shed.
> 
> ...


Hunting dogs? Probably not a good idea i get one then. Thank you for your valuable input though. If not slightly shit.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Jb1432 said:


> Hunting dogs? Probably not a good idea i get one then. Thank you for your valuable input though. If not slightly shit.


Point and flushing dogs, they aren't used for giving chase, ratting etc...


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Point and flushing dogs, they aren't used for giving chase, ratting etc...


Thanks for your input, like i say it was just an idea that i wont go through with now. Cheers: victory:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Jb1432 said:


> Hunting dogs? Probably not a good idea i get one then. Thank you for your valuable input though. If not slightly shit.


:lol2: You will find my thoughts are the same as most normal pople who have dogs and keep them as pets in there home as part of there familiy.


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

marthaMoo said:


> :lol2: You will find my thoughts are the same as most normal pople who have dogs and keep them as pets in there home as part of there familiy.


But am i right in thinking dogs that are used for hunting are kept outside? Like i said before the person i know who used to keep his dog outside was very happy and loved going out hunting with us and didnt have any destructive behaviour.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Right so your going to work your dog?

Which would mean that your going to take it out for a good few hours a day (working dogs are not kept in kennels for long periods of time, they are out and about)

Plus I dont know what you would work an Akita on, apart from kids...lol


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Jb1432 said:


> But am i right in thinking dogs that are used for hunting are kept outside? Like i said before the person i know who used to keep his dog outside was very happy and loved going out hunting with us and didnt have any destructive behaviour.


Not all of them, but a fair few. But then they generally have a half hour or so training session and short (about 1 hour) walk in the morning, let out of the kennel mid day to go to the toilet and have a quick play then a good walk at night to keep them fit and happy. In the off-season anyway, during the hunting season they are out at least every other day. : victory:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Jb1432 said:


> Alrite definately something i'll think about. Are there any beginner dogs that can be kept outside? I only say outside as i think they are bothered about the fur and getting the house dirty and one of mums cousins lives in the countryside and kept his cocker spaniel outside all its life. Taken for walks and runs everyday though. : victory:



so what would be the point of keeping it at all since you won't have it's companionship, won't form a close bond with it etc?
I never saw the point of getting a dog, then leaving it ignored and lonely outside. Dogs are pack animals, they need to live as part of the family otherwise it'll end up bored, lonely and stressed and end up barking and howling the whole time.


----------



## constrictor24 (Jan 21, 2009)

i havnt read all the replies so all i can say is my first dog is an akita and i love him to bits he was fine i nthe house until he got bigger now he sleeps outside in a galvanised dog run which isnt that big but big enough for him to sleep in and move around when i get back home he comes out straight away..research if you feel confident with other dogs like your friends and no the commitment go for it they are great dogs


----------



## gazza9inarow (Jul 18, 2009)

James i have 2 male akitas , and they have lived outside from the day i got them at 6 weeks old. they love it , even in winter when it snowed i tried to keep them inside cos the temp was well below freezing ,they sat and whind at the door to get back out ,to there dog houses .. I wouldnt be too worried about a big shed and heating , they are quite happy in plain old dog houses .. Akitas arre a great breed and wellsuited to the outside . I have a great book on akitas and would be happy to post it to you free .


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Jb1432 said:


> All my life ive wanted a dog but my parents say i cant keep one in the house. They've never said i couldnt keep one outside. If i built the neccessary large shed sort of thing could i keep an akita outside seen as they like colder weather? This would be my first dog if i could get one and im just wondering what you guys think on the idea. Any help is much appreciated.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> James



Yes lets all recomend James (how ever old he is, obviously not old enough to live on his own without his parents, who dont want a dog) Who will be working full time when he finishes school/college and has never owned a dog before goes out and buys an Akita to keep in his garden.

Give me strength..... :lol2:

Its threads like this that really do make me understand why so many dogs end up in rescue, especially Akitas with behavioural issues.


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

he has already said that he is 18 (well old enough to move out from his parents if he so chose!) and that he works 60hrs per week- not in school. he is not a "kid" by any means. and he didnt say he would go out a get a dog tomorrow, he is "thinking" about it

back on topic- akitas CAN be difficult as first dogs but the opposite can also be true, it depends on you really! but there are many, many other breeds that can be easier as first time dogs. have a look around at what you like (apart from akitas) and then weigh up the pro's and con's of each breed and how they would/wouldnt suit your needs. but if you are planning to keep it outside, make sure that you look at the more hardy breeds: victory:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I dont really understand why you'd bother. I mean, for the sake of waiting a few years til you have your own place?

Surely if your mum and dad dont want a dog, the last thing they want in their garden is a whopping kennel and an akita.

And you have to think of the neighbours too - when you're working 60 hour weeks and the dog's left alone all that time with nothing to do, barking inside is one thing, barking out in the garden is a recipe for a noise abatement order and a fine - and what will happen to the dog then.

If your parents dont want a dog - respect their wishes and wait til you've got your own place. Trust me, it's better off waiting and doing it right, than getting a dog just because you cant/wont wait, and ending up in a whole heap of family and council trouble.

Edited to add: the whole point of getting a dog isn't about what they can offer you - its about what's best for them. And IMO no dog should live outside while it's owner works 60 hour weeks, in a garden belonging to someone who doesn't even want a dog. Saying someone's advice is a little bit shit shows you're only interested in hearing from people who will tell you to do it - sorry mate, I'm not one of them.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

marthaMoo said:


> Yes lets all recomend James (how ever old he is, obviously not old enough to live on his own without his parents, who dont want a dog) Who will be working full time when he finishes school/college and has never owned a dog before goes out and buys an Akita to keep in his garden.
> 
> Give me strength..... :lol2:
> 
> Its threads like this that really do make me understand why so many dogs end up in rescue, especially Akitas with behavioural issues.





LisaLQ said:


> I dont really understand why you'd bother. I mean, for the sake of waiting a few years til you have your own place?
> 
> Surely if your mum and dad dont want a dog, the last thing they want in their garden is a whopping kennel and an akita.
> 
> ...


Can't say fairer than that! :notworthy:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> so what would be the point of keeping it at all since you won't have it's companionship, won't form a close bond with it etc?
> I never saw the point of getting a dog, then leaving it ignored and lonely outside. Dogs are pack animals, they need to live as part of the family otherwise it'll end up bored, lonely and stressed and end up barking and howling the whole time.





LisaLQ said:


> I dont really understand why you'd bother. I mean, for the sake of waiting a few years til you have your own place?
> 
> Surely if your mum and dad dont want a dog, the last thing they want in their garden is a whopping kennel and an akita.
> 
> ...


 
sorry mate,i have to totally agree with these posts,wait till you get your own place,im lucky as my dad loves dogs .
but i really dont see the point if its just gunna be kept outside all the time: victory:


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

Jb1432 said:


> All my life ive wanted a dog but my parents say i cant keep one in the house. They've never said i couldnt keep one outside. If i built the neccessary large shed sort of thing could i keep an akita outside seen as they like colder weather? This would be my first dog if i could get one and im just wondering what you guys think on the idea. Any help is much appreciated.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> James


If your not mature enough to look after yourself and still live with your parents,how the hell do you expect to look after a dog.Maybe get a cat that doesnt need as much time,money and energy.This is why so many Akitas or any dog infact end up in rescues.To keep one dog alone outside is damn right cruel.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

A cat needs as much time, money and energy as a dog. :gasp:


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

Personally I would *never* keep a dog outside, because I just wouldn't get the enjoyment like you do with a house dog. It would seem more like a chore than a pet eventually, AND I would feel extremely sorry for the dog. So it just wouldn't happen with me. I don't get the argument about your age, though. I'm 18 and am totally responsible for a Staffordshire Bull Terrier - hardly a "begginer" dog but I can safely say I am doing a good job and he is turning into a lovely animal.

What I also have a major problem with is the idea of keeping a LONE dog outside. The only time it is going to socialise with you is when you're out there or on walks/runs etc. When it is just living, sleeping, eating...the general dog things..in the Kennel, it is going to be incredibly lonely for a pack animal and I think that's wrong.

I totally agree with others that have said it might be a better idea to wait, and do things properly. You and the dog will be much happier that way.


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

cathspythons said:


> If your not mature enough to look after yourself and still live with your parents,how the hell do you expect to look after a dog.Maybe get a cat that doesnt need as much time,money and energy.This is why so many Akitas or any dog infact end up in rescues.To keep one dog alone outside is damn right cruel.


So because he lives with his parents he is not mature? How immature of you to say something like that. He is 18. But maturity is not about a number. There are loads of reasons. What a strange viewpoint you have.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I keep 6 of my dogs outside in Kennles but mine are working gundogs and spend alot of time with me, when were in the garden they are with me... if you have enough time to be with the dog and bond and exercise it then its fine. but with you been young I would say wait till you have your own place and have been to uni


----------

